# new replacement 722k doesn't make a fan noise when rebooting... is this normal?



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

If I press the red reset button on my previous 722k DVR(brand new unit when it was installed 2 years ago), its fan becomes loud for about 1 second when the DVR restarts. It seemed normal to me, as my PCs fans do the same thing during intial boot-up.

However, I just got a replacement 722k DVR from Dish. It works fine, but its fans doesn make any sounds during the reboot. Is this normal? 

I had my ear next to the DVR and I cannot hear any sound coming from the fan... all I hear is the hard drive sound... shoudl I be concerned?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

If it's not broke, don't fix it

I know the fan on my 612 does kick on when I reboot, but if it didn't, so long as it's working OK, I wouldn't be concerned


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My replacement 722k doesn't have that fan noise, but my original did. I never gave it a thought and this 722k has been running for months with no problems.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

My 622 stopped making the loud fan noise when the last firmware was installed...it used to wake me up every night at 3am when the guide downloaded and the reboot cycle ran..now it's quite...same for a reboot.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

My 722k does not kick the fan into high gear upon reset.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

quietmouse said:


> If I press the red reset button on my previous 722k DVR(brand new unit when it was installed 2 years ago), its fan becomes loud for about 1 second when the DVR restarts. It seemed normal to me, as my PCs fans do the same thing during intial boot-up.
> 
> However, I just got a replacement 722k DVR from Dish. It works fine, but its fans doesn make any sounds during the reboot. Is this normal?
> 
> I had my ear next to the DVR and I cannot hear any sound coming from the fan... all I hear is the hard drive sound... shoudl I be concerned?


While it rebooting (you could force it by pressing power button on front panel for a few seconds), use flashlight and check right side vent for the fan's rotation.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

My 722k does not increase the fan speed even on a front panel reset. I believe you once responded that I needed a replacement.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If it still rotating and don't produce a noise I would left it as is.


----------

